# Swtor



## Ohnoes2191 (Aug 26, 2011)

Anyone here play SWTOR? I just recently started to get into the game. I'm very shy though, so I tend to not do heroics or any missions that involve me getting into a group (that includes pvp). It sucks, because it all looks so fun but since I don't really know how to play, I stay away from grouping up :| I'm a level 12 vanguard trooper. Complete noob, so anyone wanna be friends? lol


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

I know free trials start tomorrow, so I'll probably try it out just to see. What server you on?


----------



## Ohnoes2191 (Aug 26, 2011)

I'm on the Shien server. Glad to hear you'll be joining. I got sucked into it . My char's name is Gabi.


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

Ohnoes2191 said:


> I'm on the Shien server. Glad to hear you'll be joining. I got sucked into it . My char's name is Gabi.


I was originally gonna play it as well cuz of other people n stuff, but lots of things came up, hahah. Anyway I'll hit you up when im on


----------



## Pul5ar (Feb 15, 2012)

I can roll a new char on that server too . Only problem is that I'm from europe and I'm 5 hours ahead of NY.


----------



## Ohnoes2191 (Aug 26, 2011)

Xtraneous:1059723744 said:


> Ohnoes2191 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm on the Shien server. Glad to hear you'll be joining. I got sucked into it . My char's name is Gabi.
> ...


You're telling me lol. See you soon.


----------



## Ohnoes2191 (Aug 26, 2011)

5 hours doesn't sound too bad lol. Are you free most of the time or do you have a busy schedule? Unfortunately my play time varies.


----------



## Blawnka (Dec 12, 2011)

Too expensive for one game, otherwise I'd play it.


----------



## Pul5ar (Feb 15, 2012)

At the moment It seems all I do is look for jobs. So most of my time is free.


----------



## Syndacus (Aug 9, 2011)

My guild decided to abandon me on Rift to try it out, they got to level cap, and there was nothing else to do afterwards, so they came back to Rift and now I'm happy again!


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

Ohnoes2191 said:


> You're telling me lol. See you soon.


Says your char don't exist! Either way my name is the same as here on the forums. I'm a lvl 9 Knight. O:


----------



## Ohnoes2191 (Aug 26, 2011)

Blawnka said:


> Too expensive for one game, otherwise I'd play it.


Meh. I guess I don't mind the pricetag that comes along with it. Play anything else?


----------



## Ohnoes2191 (Aug 26, 2011)

Pul5ar said:


> At the moment It seems all I do is look for jobs. So most of my time is free.


Wow. Good luck on that job search. I've been looking for a job as well, but no luck.


----------



## Ohnoes2191 (Aug 26, 2011)

Syndacus said:


> My guild decided to abandon me on Rift to try it out, they got to level cap, and there was nothing else to do afterwards, so they came back to Rift and now I'm happy again!


:lol Well I don't get too much playtime unfortunately  so I only play for about 2-3 hours a day. That means I have a looong way to go to reach the level cap.


----------



## Ohnoes2191 (Aug 26, 2011)

Xtraneous said:


> Says your char don't exist! Either way my name is the same as here on the forums. I'm a lvl 9 Knight. O:


That's wierd. I'll definitely add you when I get on. I also made a Jedi Consular, her name is Izzabella (Isabella was taken >_<)


----------



## Ohnoes2191 (Aug 26, 2011)

Xtraneous said:


> Says your char don't exist! Either way my name is the same as here on the forums. I'm a lvl 9 Knight. O:


Ohh, I just heard there's a bug that if the person is offline, it says the char doesn't exist. I just added you right now though, on my Izzabella char.


----------



## Deathsmelody (Mar 16, 2012)

I play swtor.....way too much, i just started posting onto these forums so its interesting to see i'm not the only one who plays this. Sith inquisitor on Nadd's Sarcophagus, named Ryre. I'm a pvp nut so thats what i always do :twisted


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

First time doing a warzone I out-damaged everyone by 60k. Aw yea.


----------



## Deathsmelody (Mar 16, 2012)

Xtraneous said:


> First time doing a warzone I out-damaged everyone by 60k. Aw yea.


nice, do you plan on doing pvp a lot? I'm up to valor lvl 65 right now so you know how much I pvp lol. In the middle of getting my dailies done right now.


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

Deathsmelody said:


> nice, do you plan on doing pvp a lot? I'm up to valor lvl 65 right now so you know how much I pvp lol. In the middle of getting my dailies done right now.


When I get the game, I will. I was only doing the trial. ^_^


----------



## Deathsmelody (Mar 16, 2012)

ahh. bulk of the content in the game is in leveling at the moment, but they are releasing a major patch at the beginning of april so theres stuff to look forward to.


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

Deathsmelody said:


> ahh. bulk of the content in the game is in leveling at the moment, but they are releasing a major patch at the beginning of april so theres stuff to look forward to.


Yea, I saw the video that shows all the new updates.


----------



## Deathsmelody (Mar 16, 2012)

yea im excited for it


----------



## Ohnoes2191 (Aug 26, 2011)

You guys are brave. I won't even try warzones because I feel like I'd be a total noob and everyone will just be like 'wtf?' haha. I did try a flashpoint though, the people who I grouped up with were nice ^^.


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

Ohnoes2191 said:


> You guys are brave. I won't even try warzones because I feel like I'd be a total noob and everyone will just be like 'wtf?' haha. I did try a flashpoint though, the people who I grouped up with were nice ^^.


People don't really say anything to individual players, I don't think. They're to concerned with what they're doing. I was also the lowest level in a huttball game, lol.


----------



## Deathsmelody (Mar 16, 2012)

yea you don't get any attention unless you get complete jerks in the warzone who think they are the best thing ever to grace the world. which there are a lot more of them than you might think. But I've been playing mmos for a very long time, it's the only place i can some what get over the idea of social situations, that and I usually do really well in warzones lol


----------



## Deathsmelody (Mar 16, 2012)

oh and the only thing people usually say to each other is to coordinate if your trying to get a score on huttball or something


----------



## Deathsmelody (Mar 16, 2012)

.....and if you guys end up ever making empire characters hit me up on my server, i can help you out with pvp etc


----------



## Ohnoes2191 (Aug 26, 2011)

Deathsmelody said:


> .....and if you guys end up ever making empire characters hit me up on my server, i can help you out with pvp etc


Lol what server are you on? I believe I'm on Kinrath Spider. I have like 4 different servers I play on lol.


----------



## Ohnoes2191 (Aug 26, 2011)

Xtraneous said:


> People don't really say anything to individual players, I don't think. They're to concerned with what they're doing. I was also the lowest level in a huttball game, lol.


Huttball. That word always makes me chuckle haha.


----------



## Deathsmelody (Mar 16, 2012)

Ohnoes2191 said:


> Lol what server are you on? I believe I'm on Kinrath Spider. I have like 4 different servers I play on lol.


Nadd's Sarcophagus


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

You guys ever play Smuggler typically the Advanced Gunslinger(Dual Wield) class?

Is it heavily reliant on the cover system? Cuz I hated that crap.


----------



## Deathsmelody (Mar 16, 2012)

yea it uses the cover system a lot, that and the sniper primarily use the cover system.


----------



## Ohnoes2191 (Aug 26, 2011)

Xtraneous said:


> You guys ever play Smuggler typically the Advanced Gunslinger(Dual Wield) class?
> 
> Is it heavily reliant on the cover system? Cuz I hated that crap.


I hated the cover system as well. That's why I went with scoundrel. Although I'm obsessed with my vanguard and sith warrior atm :yes.


----------



## Deathsmelody (Mar 16, 2012)

scoundrel is op, them and the operative can kill people in full battlemasters gear in 4-5 hits and have the ability to heal. I rage when i get hit by one lol


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

Yea... I've had that happen once. At least I didn't run into a group of them, yet.


----------



## Deathsmelody (Mar 16, 2012)

Xtraneous said:


> Yea... I've had that happen once. At least I didn't run into a group of them, yet.


trust me, its stupid when you get 2-3 scoundrels on you. All you hear is BAM BAM BAM, and then you find yourself eating the floor


----------



## Deathsmelody (Mar 16, 2012)

btw if you haven't seen this yet

http://www.swtor.com/test-center/patchnotes

patch notes for 1.2


----------



## Ohnoes2191 (Aug 26, 2011)

Have you played on the PTS yet?


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

Damn. They finally gave Sprint @ lvl 1, lol. Was awful walking everywhere.


----------



## Deathsmelody (Mar 16, 2012)

Ohnoes2191 said:


> Have you played on the PTS yet?


yea I played it a little bit. I like the majority of the changes. Only problem I have is it is way too easy to get the best pvp gear and the raid is too easy.


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

Ranked Warzones!


----------



## Deathsmelody (Mar 16, 2012)

Xtraneous said:


> Ranked Warzones!


you have no idea how happy I am for this. All I have been doing lately is my dailies and weeklies so I can get my battlemasters gear which I almost have all of it. But the ranked warzones will give purpose to my pvping. Ranked War Hero gear here I come....too bad it looks terrible. 
http://dulfy.net/2012/03/17/1-2-new-armor-models/

btw Ohnoes just curious if you have worked up the courage to do warzones yet?


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

Deathsmelody said:


> you have no idea how happy I am for this. All I have been doing lately is my dailies and weeklies so I can get my battlemasters gear which I almost have all of it. But the ranked warzones will give purpose to my pvping. Ranked War Hero gear here I come....too bad it looks terrible.
> http://dulfy.net/2012/03/17/1-2-new-armor-models/
> 
> btw Ohnoes just curious if you have worked up the courage to do warzones yet?


Sage <333. Sorcerer looks aight. lol Dont really like teh smuggler one


----------



## Deathsmelody (Mar 16, 2012)

I'm an assassin so i get the same one as the sorc just a different color. Mine is red or blue rather than purple or green. I don't like it though, looks like a giant tentacle monster for the pvp gear.


----------



## Ohnoes2191 (Aug 26, 2011)

Deathsmelody said:


> you have no idea how happy I am for this. All I have been doing lately is my dailies and weeklies so I can get my battlemasters gear which I almost have all of it. But the ranked warzones will give purpose to my pvping. Ranked War Hero gear here I come....too bad it looks terrible.
> http://dulfy.net/2012/03/17/1-2-new-armor-models/
> 
> btw Ohnoes just curious if you have worked up the courage to do warzones yet?


No  I haven't lol. BUTTTT, I have done some flashpoints and heroics with a group on 1 or 2 more people.


----------



## Deathsmelody (Mar 16, 2012)

Ohnoes2191 said:


> No  I haven't lol. BUTTTT, I have done some flashpoints and heroics with a group on 1 or 2 more people.


oh cool, so have you hit 50 yet?


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

I'll have the game next week and I'll start rage-leveling my chars. so we can do some heroics and stuff.


----------



## Deathsmelody (Mar 16, 2012)

Xtraneous said:


> I'll have the game next week and I'll start rage-leveling my chars. so we can do some heroics and stuff.


sucks i'm not on the server with you guys. Got too much invested on the character i have.

Here's my toon btw, thought I should brag lol jk 



like i said, i play this game too much lol


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

Deathsmelody said:


> sucks i'm not on the server with you guys. Got too much invested on the character i have.
> 
> Here's my toon btw, thought I should brag lol jk
> 
> ...


haha thats awesome


----------



## Deathsmelody (Mar 16, 2012)

yea I should be hitting War Hero soon which is valor rank 70, and then on to conqueror! which will take like a month to get lol. And I'm almost done with my full bm set so i'll be good to go once ranked wz's start


----------



## Ohnoes2191 (Aug 26, 2011)

Wow DM (I shall call you that from now on ), you put in a lot of work lol. 

And no, not level 50. Instead of working on a main character, I did like 5 of them so they're all low level. I don't play that long, so yeah :roll


----------



## Deathsmelody (Mar 16, 2012)

Ohnoes2191 said:


> Wow DM (I shall call you that from now on ), you put in a lot of work lol.
> 
> And no, not level 50. Instead of working on a main character, I did like 5 of them so they're all low level. I don't play that long, so yeah :roll


lol dm works. But leveling is actually pretty fun but I love to pvp so I mainly just work on 1 character. I'll be happy when my character is fully geared.


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

Legacy system looks interesting. Force choke as an Agent? Interesting...


----------



## Deathsmelody (Mar 16, 2012)

yea, its pretty cool actually. I like it, been using it on the ptr


----------



## theOrganicMachine (Mar 13, 2012)

I've been so tempted to start playing this.


----------



## Deathsmelody (Mar 16, 2012)

theOrganicMachine said:


> I've been so tempted to start playing this.


it's really fun, I love it. If you do end up playing it you can join either of us on our servers


----------



## Deathsmelody (Mar 16, 2012)

WOO i'm a war hero!


----------



## Deathsmelody (Mar 16, 2012)

video of the new war zone


----------



## Ohnoes2191 (Aug 26, 2011)

^Lol it looks so fun.


----------



## Deathsmelody (Mar 16, 2012)

finally got my full battlemasters set  but I just tried out the new wz on the ptr and its fun stuff. Everything on there is awesome actually, I'm really surprised.


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

how long does it usually take for these patches to make it to the actual servers lol :O


----------



## Deathsmelody (Mar 16, 2012)

If you have played any mmo it's about 3 to 4 weeks depending on the size of the patch, if it's small it can be anywhere from a week to 3 weeks, large patches usually take about 3 weeks.


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

oh ok, lol. but yea damn some of the warzone changes are pretty cool, like the more ppl u got on the turrets the faster itll switch control to ur side, or how the timer doesn't reset if u get interrupted u can start from where u left off... tho i dont kno how well that would be in something like voidstar where u plant the bombs, cuz i figured itd be wayyyy easier for teams to get through now, to the point where it really wouldnt be a challenge, idk.


----------



## Deathsmelody (Mar 16, 2012)

it doesnt actually apply to voidstar, voidstar is staying the same for the most part. It's just a better design though than what alderaan has right now so it makes it a lot better.


----------



## Deathsmelody (Mar 16, 2012)

finally finished getting all my gear today, what have u guys been doing


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

So how long did it take u overall?


----------



## Deathsmelody (Mar 16, 2012)

complete bm gear took me like a month total after i hit valor 60, im at valor 77 now to give u some idea


----------



## Deathsmelody (Mar 16, 2012)

1.2 is suppose to come out thursday, yay new wz and rated wz's!


----------



## weirto (Apr 10, 2012)

Mind me reviving this thread? I also play swtor, and I very much enjoy doing so.
I too have trouble finding groups, or chatting in the guild. Social anxiesty is just annoying like that I guess. Anyway, I'm on Dune Bantha server. If anyone is interested in grouping up, don't hesitate to ask.


----------



## Deathsmelody (Mar 16, 2012)

yea its cool, ive never had a problem with sa on mmos, but ive been finishing my pvp set, just 3 pieces of war hero gear left and i only need 30k valor to hit rank 90, what are you at?


----------

